# Good ways to feel better about lost pets?



## Diklahsmith (Apr 6, 2011)

So acouple nights ago I was out of town and my brother and dad had to take care of my family's 2 cat's and a dog. I guess my brother left a door opened and my cat (which actually was "my cat" and that i picked out and cared for the most) got out. she's been gone ever since and I'm not sure she will come back or where she is exactly. This would be the third pet I've lost in 5 years if she's really gone and it's sad. Any way to cheer me up or grieve? Any thoughts?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Have you been looking and calling for her? ask around neighbors, if she doesn't normally go out she may have panicked and be hiding under some bushes somewhere, take some biscuits and look early hours of the morning or late at night, when it is quietest. Good luck x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Our first family cat was a stable cat. When she got home she was supposed to be kept shut in the house untill she realised that this is where she lived. Someone must of left a window open because she disappeared. We thought we'd lost her forever, but we went outside one morning and there she was. She never ran away again after that.


----------

